# Eric Stevens' Sable



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Any clues or insight (hopefully Eric will chime in) as to why the front mids/midbass were mounted so far inwards? Were the mids/midbass on the parcel shelf mounted farther inward also and were they playing the same frequency range as the fronts? Would like to know how well it worked and what it took in installation and tuning.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

They were mounted there because of the structure of the car. In the kick panels the sub-frame of the car was there and couldn't be cut to mount the midbass but there was a large cavity inboard from the kicks that was used. I tested the location and it worked great so they stayed.

The rear midbass were just spares mounted there for the judges looking for rear fill. I just mounted them where the factory 6*9 were installed.

The system was easy to tune for 2 seat judging and anchored the subs upfront easily from both front seats even crossed at 80Hz.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

eric, if you were to redo the sable now, is there anything you would do diffently or improve on?


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Eric. I'm facing a similar situation in our Honda Pilot and I'm hoping your solution will work for me as well.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> eric, if you were to redo the sable now, is there anything you would do diffently or improve on?


If building a pure SQ car for competition at the highest level I would rebuild the dash and do things to improve the PLD as much as possible.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

makes sense


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Horn load some 15s in front for midbass.




SteveH! said:


> eric, if you were to redo the sable now, is there anything you would do diffently or improve on?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Horn load some 15s in front for midbass.


Oh geesh I would do it! I really need to find a way to ......just move the engine only a foot forward, and for goodness sakes who uses there heater box? Seriously .


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Then field coil JBL 2441s with the Truxent diaphragms for midrange drivers.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Then field coil JBL 2441s with the Truxent diaphragms for midrange drivers.


With. F3 at 300hz on a 4" diaphram . Okay yeah ..... I'll dive right into that! 
I will probably buy this driver now. Jerk ....

Did you ever notice how jbl uses language like there inscribing the 10 commandments into there speck set? 


http://www.jblpro.com/pub/obsolete/2441.pdf


It's like ..... This driver shall be made of pure beryllium and art though shalt honor it ! ...... Take a look it's funny


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are only 2" exits, need a separate power supply, and about 10 grand...

Other than that...go for it!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I get a kick out of that legalize engineering fine print too...lol.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> They are only 2" exits, need a separate power supply, and about 10 grand...
> 
> Other than that...go for it!



Haha... Whoops. Okay well when I win the lottery it's on!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Horn load some 15s in front for midbass.


lol. if 15's are the midbass then what's the subsection?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

funkalicious said:


> Any clues or insight (hopefully Eric will chime in) as to why the front mids/midbass were mounted so far inwards? Were the mids/midbass on the parcel shelf mounted farther inward also and were they playing the same frequency range as the fronts? Would like to know how well it worked and what it took in installation and tuning.


Link to a picture of what you're talking about?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

IDW21s of course 



SteveH! said:


> lol. if 15's are the midbass then what's the subsection?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> IDW21s of course


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Since we are dreaming


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

dream big or have night mares


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

BowDown said:


> Link to a picture of what you're talking about?


here ya go: Eric Stevens - Mercury Sable - 1993 CA&E


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

makes me think of when I briefly considered a q1200.1 to each driver in my car. that was more of an Aubrey thought though.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I think we should take it to full 100% pure unobtanium level!!



thehatedguy said:


> Horn load some 15s in front for midbass.


I think I would settle for some horn loaded field coil 12" in the front as part of the dash rebuild. Driven off some single ended solid state Pass design amps or?



thehatedguy said:


> Then field coil JBL 2441s with the Truxent diaphragms for midrange drivers.


Yes those on some special Tratrix horns made from a solid surface material like Corian. Don't forget the modifications to the phase plug and flare Sam Saye was doing also.

Horns would be driven on a single ended Triode tube amp.

Subwoofers would be bespoke custom field coil 21" drivers similar to Winslow's suggestion powered by a high current, high slew rate, class A/B amplifier.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dayum!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Eric's down for some 21s!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Oohhh snap!!!!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I wonder if you could field coil right off a car battery as a power source ? Voltage is low and there's probably a lot of noise too , 

Is there even someone making power supplies for cars . I mean , it would be kinda cool to do a set


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

winslow , you've awakened his crazy side! awesomeness!




Eric Stevens said:


> I think we should take it to full 100% pure unobtanium level!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He's probably sitting there thinking...Winslow and Femi would have been two peas in a pod when it comes to stereos.

The Sable was still in the family at one point. Eric should get it back and redo it.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

please get out of my head! although i have the vision of an electric powered suburband that i think would be an even better platform


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

heres a newer version of sable,my favorite,loved the sub baffle floating!https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.264963833552025.59515.117501808298229&type=3


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

jpeezy said:


> heres a newer version of sable,my favorite,loved the sub baffle floating!https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.264963833552025.59515.117501808298229&type=3


I loved the ID stickers inside the horns! Mine always fell off


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mine did too.

But either later or it wasn't on...I swear there was a grill that went all the way across the bottom of the dash.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

SteveH! said:


> here ya go: Eric Stevens - Mercury Sable - 1993 CA&E


I loved this install!!


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

oabeieo said:


> I loved the ID stickers inside the horns! Mine always fell off


The trick was to paint the horns then put the stickers on. That was the only way I ever got them to stick...


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The stickers were fine in the fiberglass horns but the Urethane material uses a silicone based mold release which makes getting the stickers to adherenearly impossible.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm suprised at how much of an upward angle the horns are mounted at in the Sable. I always thought this was a no no...

Looove the white baskets on the IDW's, Can we get the Oncore gear with white baskets...


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

SQram said:


> I'm suprised at how much of an upward angle the horns are mounted at in the Sable. I always thought this was a no no...
> 
> Looove the white baskets on the IDW's, Can we get the Oncore gear with white baskets...


Yeah , I did a ton of civics back in the day and they worked way better with a few degrees upward as well. With kick panel midbass .


----------

